# Carte prépayée: changer d'opérateur en conservant son numéro



## Antiphon (20 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Tout est dans le titre. Ma mère, attachée au principe de la carte prépayée, type mobicarte, souhaitait quitter Orange pour se rendre chez SFR, tout en conservant son numéro de téléphone. Hier, j'ai donc récupéré son RIO et tenté de lui ouvrir un compte SFR La Carte. Mais, à aucune étape de la procédure, je n'aperçois d'encart du type: "Si vous souhaiter conserver votre numéro, renseignez votre numéro RIO." Je téléphone donc à SFR, et là un commercial me dit: "La conservation du numéro n'est pas possible pour passer d'une carte prépayée d'un opérateur à une carte prépayée d'un autre opérateur" Vous me confirmez ça? C'est hallucinant! 

Cordialement,

Antiphon


----------



## boddy (20 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

En tout cas, chez SFR, je confirme.
J'avais un numéro SFR la carte et quand j'ai voulu prendre un abonnement SFR j'ai été obligée de changer de numéro.

Voir si les autres opérateurs ont le même principe ?


----------



## aurique (20 Novembre 2012)

Je crois effectivement que tu peux consever ton n° en carte prépayée qu'en prenant un forfait......


----------



## boddy (20 Novembre 2012)

aurique a dit:


> Je crois effectivement que tu peux consever ton n° en carte prépayée qu'en prenant un forfait......



Ben non, justement !
C'est vrai que Forfait est le bon mot (et non pas abonnement comme je l'ai écrit plus haut )... en tout cas, chez SFR, c'est pas possible.


----------



## aurique (20 Novembre 2012)

c'est ce que j'ai dit  

tu ne peux pas passer d'une carte prépayée d'un opérateur A vers une carte prépayée d'un opérateur B en gardant ton numéro.
Tu peux seulement passer d'une offre carte vers un forfait d'un autre opérateur avec le même numéro.

C'est vrai que j'avais pas été très clair !


----------



## bricbroc (22 Novembre 2012)

Tiens c'est marrant, je connais aussi le cas d'une personne qui commence a être emm... avec sa formule "La carte".
Je vais voir si il n'y a pas la possibilité de lui changer ça par un petit forfait à prix modique (< 8)


----------

